# One Great Kit



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*I don't build models too often anymore, unless I see a special one I like or one like someone owned a 1:1 of it. I found this new Revell 72 Olds Cutlass like my mother used to own. I have done it up so fat almost identical to my mothers' with a little more to do. This is a super nice kit, all the pieces fit great and lots of detailed parts... Check out what I have done so far !!!*




























*Awesome interior detail !!!*

















*Still got wires, hoses, decals, ect. to go under the hood, but the engine and componets are really nicely detailed !!!*


----------



## Vegar (Nov 25, 2011)

Great Job Stangfreak

I have some Revell kits myself, and im very happy with the quality. Parts fits great together and nice details


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*I have advanced to the point of the detail... The door handles, headlights, emblems, exaust tips, and a few more little details before it's completely finished... It can be displayed with the top down , or with the rag-top up... My grandson got a touch of glue on the rear window for the rag top, but I'll make another one soon... All in all, this was a great model to build... Parts fit well, and were nicely molded on the trees so they came off with ease and without damage to the part... These kinda kits make me wanna get back into the models big time... My next one is the 66 Batmobile !!!*


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

That came out great! Looks really good.


----------

